# Anybody used a Gopro for duck hunting?



## rnelson5 (Aug 9, 2012)

I am wanting to film my hunts this year and was leaning toward the Gopro hd hero2. Anybody ever used one? How well do they hold up? I know it isn't going to give you the quality of a handheld but no one wants to give up hunting to film and for the price of $299, I don't think that it is a bad deal. They seam to be pretty water tight from what I have read and I know that they do not zoom but it would be an easy way to get into filming I think. Can you edit the video? What do you have to have to edit?(I am a newbie at this) Just any advice or experience with this camera would help.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2012)

They are fine little cameras with GOOD light. In early morning at first flight they are useless. i tried to film a couple woody hunts last year and got NOTHING on film but black and gun shots. 

editing is easy as any other camera with a memory card. just put the footage on your computer and go to work.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 9, 2012)

I've used one and love it. You have to know how to work it our you will be disappointed...


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll post some links tomorrow to show you what kings I'd footage I've got


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 9, 2012)

Creekrocket I would appreciate it if you would do that and what do you mean about knowing how to run it?


----------



## gsppurist (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes.  I got one last Feb and will be using one all season.  I have done some short videos with bird dog training.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 9, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> Creekrocket I would appreciate it if you would do that and what do you mean about knowing how to run it?



You have to set the video to a certain speed....I'm trying to explain it as best as I can...
If you don't, it will look like everything is in `slow spread`, or it will look like everything is in `fast speed `. 
 Is easy to adjust, you just have to give it a couple of quick goes and you'll be set.


----------



## Bdub (Aug 9, 2012)

You do have to have good lighting... or you might as well not use it. Also if you are wanting to have close up of the birds folding in the air i would find a camera that does not have a wide angle lens. You can see the bird go down but its very small. However you willl have a hard time finding a camera that you can mount to just about anything. I bought the bike mount for my gun this year. Last year i wore it on my head and got some pretty cool shots. The waterproof casing is awesome. But again... needs good lighting and everything looks very far way other than that the camera is awesome. I love mine.


----------



## gsppurist (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes, it is true about lighting.  Another problem is the wide angle view, it is hard to see the birds.  You can see the vid below for quail and see some of the issues.


----------



## wray912 (Aug 10, 2012)

they are pretty crappy in low light as you can see from the wood duck video but i did get more that black and muzzle flash...if you are in salt water make sure you carry something to wipe of the lens or the salt dries and its blurry....but they are still awesome little cameras i got a coast fishin vid im workin on with some king trolling and vertical jiggin for amberjack


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the video guys. Wray yall are some pretty good shots! I love coast hunting myself so that coast video got me a little fired up. I see what you mean about the low light but I think I am convinced that for the price and no one having to sacrifice hunting I will get one. I think a woody hunt is about the only hunt that it won't do well on. My coast trip to Texas and North Carolina this year though it should work great.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 10, 2012)

*I am a Movie star*



wray912 said:


> they are pretty crappy in low light as you can see from the wood duck video but i did get more that black and muzzle flash...if you are in salt water make sure you carry something to wipe of the lens or the salt dries and its blurry....but they are still awesome little cameras i got a coast fishin vid im workin on with some king trolling and vertical jiggin for amberjack


I am a movie star! Great job Walt. Im glad that LL bean jones style hat covers my ID.


----------



## Steven Farr (Aug 10, 2012)

Killer Elite, back when you started filming hunts did the guy holding the gunpowder flash over his head wear a facemask or facepaint?


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 10, 2012)

Steven Farr said:


> Killer Elite, back when you started filming hunts did the guy holding the gunpowder flash over his head wear a facemask or facepaint?


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 10, 2012)

I am to good looking to wear face paint and a face mask will get you in trouble. I dont film hunts, I was just along for the fun and who says you gota got other places to kill ducks.  Now were they mallards no but it was hardcore duck hunting on big big  water. Wasnt a tree for miles and it was not a beaver pond.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 13, 2012)

*Duck blind help*



wray912 said:


> they are pretty crappy in low light as you can see from the wood duck video but i did get more that black and muzzle flash...if you are in salt water make sure you carry something to wipe of the lens or the salt dries and its blurry....but they are still awesome little cameras i got a coast fishin vid im workin on with some king trolling and vertical jiggin for amberjack


 Here is an example of the Killer elite duck blind frame in action. Check out the Coastal duck hunt. If anybody wants to build a blind frame send me a pm and I will help you. I am not sellin anything just want to help somebody if they need it. This is a great U tube post. LOL/Just shoot me a PM.


----------

